# DaBunnys First Edelweiss Grape wine:



## DaBunny (Sep 8, 2011)

_So Been Looking for recipies that would make a good tasting semi sweet to sweet table wine.
and stumbled across this artical some time back._












_all dats been added so far is da Sod. Met
an pectic enzyme.
Now I never done a Cool fermentation. Yet ders an empty fridge In one of da sheds. so dat aint no problem.
an this is why I keep asking about PH because all that I read talks about wine getting foxey. 
will be using the WYEAST Rudishmier yeast. see why I want somebody to hold me hand here a bit an help me along some cuz dis has been YEARS in da making.so if ders any body out der dat Understands from expercance making white wine espically a semi to sweet wine IM all yours_​


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2011)

If the circles are things you have questions on then here we go.
Ph range is much harder on white wines like these. Best ph range is 3.4 -3.6 but typically on hybrid whites that can be very hard to achieve! Best thing to do is just try an keep the TA of the wine reasonable without pushing the Ph too far out of range in the meantime. Its like a balance with some whites. Pectic enzyme is the additive which helps break down the cell structure of the fruit to help get more juice and flavor from it. You can get this in concentrated liquid or in powder form. Rice hulls during pressing are to be layered in amongst the grapes to help the juice flow through the press better, you can also use the stems in such manor to do this. Potassium Bicarbonate is an additive used to reduce the acidity of the must pre fermentation and youll need to chill the must to let this additive settle out. At that point you will rack off that sediment, warm it back up and proceed to start fermentation. Some yeasts will help burn off some of the higher acids more then others and that is why they recommend using a few of those in certain conditions. When you are done fermenting and if you still have a higher acidity (TA) then wanted you can take your wine and chill it down to around 30* for a few weeks (cold stabilizing). this will precipitate out quite a bit of the acid you need to get rid of.


----------



## DaBunny (Sep 9, 2011)

Wade E said:


> If the circles are things you have questions on then here we go.
> Ph range is much harder on white wines like these. Best ph range is 3.4 -3.6 but typically on hybrid whites that can be very hard to achieve! Best thing to do is just try an keep the TA of the wine reasonable without pushing the Ph too far out of range in the meantime. Its like a balance with some whites. Pectic enzyme is the additive which helps break down the cell structure of the fruit to help get more juice and flavor from it. You can get this in concentrated liquid or in powder form. Rice hulls during pressing are to be layered in amongst the grapes to help the juice flow through the press better, you can also use the stems in such manor to do this. Potassium Bicarbonate is an additive used to reduce the acidity of the must pre fermentation and youll need to chill the must to let this additive settle out. At that point you will rack off that sediment, warm it back up and proceed to start fermentation. Some yeasts will help burn off some of the higher acids more then others and that is why they recommend using a few of those in certain conditions. When you are done fermenting and if you still have a higher acidity (TA) then wanted you can take your wine and chill it down to around 30* for a few weeks (cold stabilizing). this will precipitate out quite a bit of the acid you need to get rid of.


_Thank you for the clear and comprehensive answers, as well the idea of using grape stems in pressing the Juice, Due to the fact this is the First attempt at making a white Grape wine would this in your opinion be a Solid recipe to choose from? Or perhaps there is a more so Tried an true recipe that may be known of, The only thing that is set in stone at this moment is Must be made with Eidleweiss Grapes an Must use the Wyeast Rudishimer Yeast. _


----------



## Wade E (Sep 9, 2011)

The recipe looks ok, do you have any means of testing ph and ta?


----------



## DaBunny (Sep 10, 2011)

Wade E said:


> The recipe looks ok, do you have any means of testing ph and ta?










]​
_well get back to you with the TA test results 
an ders PICS in da Camera TO!​_


----------



## DaBunny (Sep 11, 2011)

​_Yet I Know somting can be done to make adjustments yet so no needs for worry..... {{??right??}}_


----------



## DaBunny (Sep 13, 2011)




----------

